
Show HN: How to build a web library from useful web contents - CihanGeyik
https://usekangaroo.com
======
quickthrower2
English usage note: I think it sounds better saying “web content” instead of
“web contents”. Just please don’t ask me the technical reason!

~~~
CihanGeyik
Thank you

